

Deal with RDF triples in jQuery - bergie
http://code.google.com/p/rdfquery/wiki/RdfPlugin

======
gkelly
For those of us who don't know what RDF means:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resource_Description_Framework>

~~~
Semiapies
I think people know what RDF _is_...I just don't know that it gets used much
in the web space, much less the front-end side.

Is RDF used even as much as SOAP was/is?

~~~
_delirium
I've only run into it for library-type data, where Dublin Core in RDF/XML is
common.

~~~
Semiapies
I've only ever seen even _examples_ using Dublin Core. I'd be really curious
to see anything else.

~~~
dantheman
Linked Data is the big initiative: <http://linkeddata.org/>

With Sparql, you've got an excellent query language.

Here's a cool app someone made last week:
[http://lamboratory.com/blog/2010/08/25/a-linked-data-
movie-q...](http://lamboratory.com/blog/2010/08/25/a-linked-data-movie-quiz-
the-answers-are-out-there-and-so-are-the-questions/)

It generates a movie quiz based off the linked data cloud.

Also, there is a huge amount of work in the life sciences that uses RDF.

